# 2000 25hp yamaha 2 stroke.



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I am currently running a 25 Yami on my Classic. My Gheenoe has fron and rear deck and a jackplate. Myself and another angler I get roughly 28 mph on stock prop. Is this more or less average? What type of prop would be ideal for my set up? My jackplate is currently set all the way up 3". Also would a Dol-fin help? 

thanks


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I would like to get a little more top end with not losing to much hull shot.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Porer tech 12 pitch cupped 4 blade ... I think It's an SRA

Souped up motor Probably putting out 18 + hp ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sou_C8PTLlA


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Go with a 3 blade for more top end. Having a jack plate and raising the motor to the optimal height will get you an additional 2 - 3 MPH.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like your not far off.. I have your same setup but i added power trim an it made a world of difference. Not only in speed but ride quality


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

so 12 pitch, or 14??


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

13 powertech with cupping is perfect


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad to hear that I sold a 13 and was hoping he would be OK ... he said he loved it  "others" Endorse a 9 pitch  Do not know why ...sounds awfully flat LOL 




> 13 powertech with cupping is perfect


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

i run a 20hp 4stroke yam..... on a classic with front/rear decks and two well "anchored" anglers and run out at 25mph with a 3 blade 9 1/4...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

A friend has the same motor on a Classic and he gets about the same speed.

A SE 200 foil was suggested here for the Yammy 25. I have that motor and the foil but don't have it on the boat yet. 

http://www.sesport.com/5_29.asp


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Do before and after tests and let us know ...


----------

